# WANTED: Baby rats/rat kittens for adoption in Scotland



## donnamatrix (Sep 19, 2009)

My partner and I are looking to adopt a pair or trio of rats - we'd prefer kittens, not fussed about sex. We lost our pair of boys over the summer and we miss the love and the company.

We live in Edinburgh and don't drive so we'd need to adopt from somewhere reachable by bus or train, or from someone who can drive!

Please reply with photos if possible.

Thanks so much!

Donna

[email protected]

*We have now secured three babies, thank you!*


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

have baby boys but i am a long long way away sorry.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Hiya! Welcome to the forum btw. I don't live too far from you so I will keep an eye out and send you details if I find any.


----------



## dieselandcheeko (Oct 13, 2009)

hi i have rat babies free to a good home ready on the 6th of november there are 3 boys and 3 girls let me know if you are interested not sure how to post photos on here but will try soon i am in falkirk


----------



## donnamatrix (Sep 19, 2009)

dieselandcheeko said:


> hi i have rat babies free to a good home ready on the 6th of november there are 3 boys and 3 girls let me know if you are interested not sure how to post photos on here but will try soon i am in falkirk


Thanks but we've already found some babies, thank you!


----------

